# Alessandra Ambrosio vs. Leanne Tweeden



## goob (Feb 19, 2007)

Figured it was about time for another of these threads. So here we go, two absolute stunners:

Alessandra Ambrosio














Leanne Tweeden


----------



## fufu (Feb 19, 2007)

Alessandra!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 19, 2007)

Where's the poll?

Note:  I wrote "poll", not "pole".


----------



## goob (Feb 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Where's the poll?
> 
> Note:  I wrote "poll", not "pole".



No. I think Pole was right....


----------



## fufu (Feb 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Where's the poll?
> 
> Note:  I wrote "poll", not "pole".



Give 'er time.


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 19, 2007)

Alessandra.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 19, 2007)

No contest!! Alessandra!!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 19, 2007)

*I'm goin with Leeann. I love her um dimples.*


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 19, 2007)

Leanne could probably kick the other ones ass.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 19, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> Leanne could probably kick the other ones ass.



And I'd watch.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 19, 2007)

Hmmmm, it's a toss up between BigDyl and Leanne. 




Sorry, what was the question?


----------



## largepkg (Feb 19, 2007)

For me...Leanne hands down. This chick rocks, and her personality kicks ass too.


----------



## KentDog (Feb 19, 2007)

I was wondering when another one of these would come along.. I was almost about to take matters into my own hands soon enough.

Without a doubt, Alessandra Ambrosio is the hotter of the two. Leanne Tweeden looks smoking in those pictures, but Alessandra still stomps her (methophorically) any given day of the week.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 19, 2007)

i love these threads.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 19, 2007)

Normally I am a sucker for tits, but Alessandra takes the cake.

UGH.  Why does Maxim and FHM mags always make girls wear weird shit.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 19, 2007)

Alessandra is a beautiful girl, a bit skinny, but beautiful nonetheless.

The other one is just pure sexiness. I wouldn't last 45sec with her.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 20, 2007)

This Leanne chick has better hips, in fact her body is much more feminine...the other one has that little boy supermodel body, she probably suffers from brittle bones and joints from the model lifestyle of anorexia and amphetamines....i would probably break her hip or something...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 20, 2007)

For me the nod for the better bod always goes to the woman with a more rounded figure.  Dat flat ass chick might be better in bed though so  they're both gorgeous.


----------



## goob (Feb 20, 2007)

Leanne winning???? I thought Alessandra would walk this one?

BTW. Who voted for BigDyl??


----------



## LT81 (Feb 20, 2007)

Leanne,all the way fell in love when she hosted "The Best Damn Sports Show"I think it was on MSG....


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 29, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> Leanne could probably kick the other ones ass.



Here Here!

I didn't see any pics of her in the HOT CHIX gallery -


----------



## goob (Dec 30, 2007)

Still can'y believe Alessandra lost this.  She is Grade-fucking-A.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 30, 2007)

Tweeden, I remember her from long ago.... yummy!


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 30, 2007)

I would have definitely voted for Alessandra...

here's a nice pic...

the pic wont upload because it is too big, so here is the link.

Egotastic! Image Viewer - Alessandra Ambrosio, Izabel Goulart, Miranda Kerr, Adriana Lima, Karolina Kurkova, Selita Ebanks


----------



## fufu (Dec 31, 2007)

P-funk said:


> i love these threads.



I just came in here to say the same thing.


----------

